# 10/7 Buck Carroll County



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My buddy got this one in Carroll County


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I bet he’s still smiling. Monster!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazing deer. Post up a score when he does it


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! It looks like it has some Kemble Buck genes in him. Nice job.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a true stud right there!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Nicely done!

Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Amazing deer. Post up a score when he does it


Green score was 170


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MONEY!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice even clean rack! Not many deductions on this buck. Let us know the final score.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice even clean rack! Not many deductions on this buck. Let us know the final score.


Will Do


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Where?
No hunt story?
Just a pic??


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You ever shoot any big ones?

Just kidding great deer.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fireline said:


> View attachment 477024
> My buddy got this one in Carroll County
> View attachment 477023


Fireline did your friend ever give it a rough measurement yet...just curious...a friend of mine tagged a twin to your friend's buck last Saturday in NW Ohio...damn NICE bucks...Hey I missed the post of a 170 green score...my apologies


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow that is an amazing buck. Congratulations


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> You ever shoot any big ones?
> 
> Just kidding great deer.


Here’s last years deer, I spent 100 hours in the tree bow hunting, and didn’t get this one till Wednesday of gun season








View attachment 478735







View attachment 478735


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

AKAbigchief said:


> Where?
> No hunt story?
> Just a pic??



Carroll county, my buddy has 100 acres and has food plots, hinge cut several areas and has some mowed fields, he had pictures of this deer from July on, he was hunting a food plot watching several deer and not long before dark several of the deer looked up into the woods and just stood there and he came walking out and walked right down to the others, he was hunting in a ground blind and it was a 25 yard shot, the buck ran 70 yards and dropped, he was shooting a compound bow


----------

